# Have you wondered how the CPP child-rearing dropout really works?



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you've ever wondered how the Canada Pension Plan child-rearing dropout (CRDO) works, reads these two articles:
http://retirehappy.ca/child-rearing-dropout/
http://retirehappy.ca/cpp-crdo-the-bad/

And post your questions here if you still have any!


----------

